# How You Met Your Kids' Mother



## canadagoose (Mar 30, 2017)

Story time!  I am sadly single.


----------



## willsee (Mar 30, 2017)

Doing blow at the club

Myspace


----------



## Supe (Mar 30, 2017)

Kidnapping/Stockholm


----------



## canadagoose (Mar 30, 2017)

willsee said:


> Doing blow at the club
> 
> Myspace


lol myspace.  "Hey, skinny one, you're hot.  I like that.  Let's do it w/o a condom."


----------



## canadagoose (Mar 30, 2017)

Supe said:


> Kidnapping/Stockholm


A man who likes what he likes.  Respect.


----------



## cement (Mar 30, 2017)

whitewater rafting in Maine.

No banjos present.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 30, 2017)

looking in a mirror.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 30, 2017)

Mail-order bride. Was a midnight madness sale with 50% on shipping.


----------



## Supe (Mar 30, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Mail-order bride. Was a midnight madness sale with 50% on shipping.


Tried that once.  They forgot to poke air holes in the crate!


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 30, 2017)

Jell-o shots. &lt;- True story


----------



## willsee (Mar 30, 2017)

canadagoose said:


> lol myspace.  "Hey, skinny one, you're hot.  I like that.  Let's do it w/o a condom."


i really did


----------



## canadagoose (Mar 30, 2017)

willsee said:


> i really did


Just searched for my area.  Classic online fuggos.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 30, 2017)

I will be my kid's mother, when I decide to have kids. I met my kid's future father at a bar. Gosh, that makes me feel old. I feel like most people meet on Tinder and through online dating these days.


----------



## canadagoose (Mar 30, 2017)

leggo said:


> I will be my kid's mother, when I decide to have kids. I met my kid's future father at a bar. Gosh, that makes me feel old. I feel like most people meet on Tinder and through online dating these days.


I kinda doubt it.  Both are full of fugs.  The best looking girls are either random wild ones or university students.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 30, 2017)

Marching band.


----------



## canadagoose (Mar 30, 2017)

FLBuff PE said:


> Marching band.


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 30, 2017)

Met my (future) baby daddy at Church.


----------



## canadagoose (Mar 30, 2017)

thekzieg PE said:


> Met my (future) baby daddy at Church.


Yes, I've been thinking about trying that approach to finding a wife.


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 30, 2017)

"How You Met Your Kids' Mother"

Why are you only interested in hearing from males who have reproduced?


----------



## canadagoose (Mar 30, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> "How You Met Your Kids' Mother"
> 
> Why are you only interested in hearing from males who have reproduced?


Because the show is called How I met your mother.  So.


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 30, 2017)

canadagoose said:


> Because the show is called How I met your mother.  So.


I see.  I never watch TV so I have never heard of it. 

I met mrs. ptatohed using eharmony.


----------



## canadagoose (Mar 30, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> I see.  I never watch TV so I have never heard of it.
> 
> I met mrs. ptatohed using eharmony.


Ya.  I've shifted from TV to internet.  Don't you find that you feel disconnected?


----------



## Dleg (Mar 30, 2017)

We roofied each other.  We both woke up next to each other fully clothed, like "WTF", and she said "you had me at fentonyl!"


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 30, 2017)

@Dleg You're such an old-fashioned romantic!


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 30, 2017)

I don't know why the call them roofys cause you usually end up on the floor....


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 30, 2017)

I met her at an AA meeting.  We went out for drinks afterward.


----------



## Freon (Mar 31, 2017)

Toga Night at the O'Club


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Mar 31, 2017)

TOGA! TOGA!


----------



## TNSparky (Mar 31, 2017)

After offering to take her for a fancy meal at the Golden Corral. :thumbs:

"60% of the time, it works every time."


----------



## Exengineer (Aug 25, 2017)

Met mine in court.  Yes, it was actually a racquetball court in a health club.


----------



## User1 (Aug 26, 2017)

I thought this was gonna be super cute and filled with adorable stories but I should have known better. One day I'll learn!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 27, 2017)

Science Camp in high school.  :true:


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 28, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Science Camp in high school.  :true:




This one time, at science camp. . .


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 28, 2017)

Klan meeting


----------



## canadagoose (Jun 11, 2018)

NJmike PE said:


> Klan meeting


ahahahah


----------



## goodal (Jun 11, 2018)

Kindergarten.  We grew up together. She beat me up on the trampoline.  I destroyed her mud pies.  Sang Happy Birthday to her on her 16th in front of the school.  Got married as teenagers.  That was 3 bouncing baby boys and 18 years ago this month and still having a great time.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 11, 2018)

I rescued her from a virgin sacrifice ceremony.


----------

